# Directions to Canada's Wonderland



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

So the rain is clearing and my wife and I want to go to wonderland today. Our car is old though and cannot go over 100 km/h... so how do i get there without going on the 401-400 hyw's??? We are coming from Warden and Kingston Rd (east end).


Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Check out mapquest. You can use avoid highways to find a route. I think yahoo also has directions. Other then that I can't help much. I live in Brampton and get lost all the time  Directionaly challenged. I guess you use Linux. I just installed Fedora 4. Nice OS


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

If you can't go on Highway 401 or 400 it may take you a while, but try this:

Warden Ave. North to Steeles Ave.
Steeles Ave. West to Jane Street
Jane Street North to Paramount Canada's Wonderland (9580 Jane Street, Vaughan, On)

Try http://maps.google.com/ - Click Directions and put in the info below.

Start Address: Kingston Rd & Warden Ave, Scarborough, On (or your home address)

End Address: 9580 Jane Street, Vaughan, On

You can zoom in and drag the map to find your way.

Have fun


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Have a good time at Wonderland. Hope your car makes it!


----------

